# Router Speed Guide



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Mastercraft Maximum Router Model 54-6810-8 which has a variable speed dial. I checked the manual and did a couple of searches on this forum but couldn't find anything to explain about the speeds. How do the dial numbers 1-6 relate to the actual R.P.M.s? Is there some kind of guide for what speed you should run certain size bits at? 
I have broken a couple of bits already so I am thinking maybe it's speed related as well as some newbie mistakes. Some kind of guide or idea what speed the router is actually running at might be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi CanuckGal

Here's a good one posted by George

http://www.routerforums.com/86987-post2.html

but look on the side of the router for the bit size most put a sticky on the router..


=========



CanuckGal said:


> I have a Mastercraft Maximum Router Model 54-6810-8 which has a variable speed dial. I checked the manual and did a couple of searches on this forum but couldn't find anything to explain about the speeds. How do the dial numbers 1-6 relate to the actual R.P.M.s? Is there some kind of guide for what speed you should run certain size bits at?
> I have broken a couple of bits already so I am thinking maybe it's speed related as well as some newbie mistakes. Some kind of guide or idea what speed the router is actually running at might be helpful.
> Thanks!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob, the chart helps but there is nothing on my router or in the manual to indicate speeds other than it says 11000 to 25000 RPM. But at least with the chart as a guide now I can "guesstimate" the speeds!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Deb,
If your router goes from 1 to 6 and it is 11,000 to 25,000 then it would be around 2,500 rpm per number increase, ie: 1 = 11,000, 2 = approx. 13,500, 3 = 16,000 etc. You really don't need to know precisely because it's all just a ballpark figure any way. After a while you will be able to guestimate by the sound without even looking at the numbers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi CanuckGal

See below, this may help, this is a capture shot out of one of my router manuals..
I also made a PDF file so you can print it out 

=====



CanuckGal said:


> Thanks Bob, the chart helps but there is nothing on my router or in the manual to indicate speeds other than it says 11000 to 25000 RPM. But at least with the chart as a guide now I can "guesstimate" the speeds!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

bobj3 THANKS! That helps a lot!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Deb

=====



CanuckGal said:


> bobj3 THANKS! That helps a lot!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah. You're welcome.


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

You have the answer relative to speed. What is puzzling me is that you have broken bits. That shouldnt happen. Don't buy cheap bits...they often lack the structural integrety you need. Use 1/2" shank bits if you can. Watch your feed rate and presssure...you can always take multiple passses. And, clean the bit as soon as you *complete* the use. If there is a pattern bearing...make sure it get lubricated.


----------

